# My first fatty!



## dogcop1us (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I jumped on the band wagon and tried making a fatty. Made it with Italian sausage ,mozzarella,sun dried tomato's, and chopped spinach. It turned out awesome!


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks great for your first one, I bet it was tasty.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 16, 2011)

It looks great, first one or not!!

Bet it was awesome with the tri color tortellini. I did a similar one and served over spaghetti with marinara. It didn't look as good as yours, but it tasted pretty good :)


----------



## sqwib (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like you nailed it

Thanks for sharing


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks perfect!

Great job on your first!


----------



## cobble (Aug 18, 2011)

That looks great! I've really got to try one of these


----------



## roller (Aug 18, 2011)

There you go your hooked now...


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice roll on that fattie. Did the sundried tomatoes come through?


----------



## wndrrd (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks good. 

Are you sure it was your first? I am going to have to try the sun dried tomatoes in my next fatty.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Aug 18, 2011)

that looks fantastic makes it makes my mouth water cant wait to make my own


----------



## bigeyedavid (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice weave lookin good yummy


----------



## meateater (Aug 18, 2011)

Great Job !


----------



## don383 (Aug 18, 2011)

great looking fatty!!  The bacon looks good and crispy!   The sun dried tomatoes give it a great look for serving

Nice work and good cooking!!


----------



## cooker (Aug 19, 2011)

Great Q view! I bet it tasted as good as it looks. Seeing results like this makes me want to try one myself. Good Job


----------



## ejbreeze (Aug 21, 2011)

I keep telling myself I'm going to give this a try.  You have a nice pattern and eye appeal.  Was it tasty?


----------



## dogcop1us (Aug 22, 2011)

yep was very tasty, although i think I left it in just a little bit to long


----------

